# Setting up new motorhome stop-over in France



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

We are just setting-up a small (initially maximum of 3 spaces, eventually expanding to no more than 10) stop-over point for motorhomes in France, and would value some feedback from motorhome owners.

The initial idea was to provide a "half-way from the channel to the south coast" stop-over, on a one-night-at-a-time basis, but we have since decided to allow longer stays as well. We are situated in the Correze, just 5 miles from the A20 (toll-free) motorway, yet in a very tranquil spot with virtually no traffic (just other people who live in our road of less than a dozen well-spaced-out houses).

We are planning to provide toilet-emptying facilities, along with toilet and washing facilities, a drinking water tap and power points. Evening meals will be available, all home-cooked (and much home-grown, too) to high standards; we are hoping to get a licence and so would have a small bar on the premises. Breakfasts can also be provided; full English or continental being available.

Two key questions spring to mind, one for now, one for later possible expansion. Firstly, anything we have not thought of for the initial set-up? Secondly, are there any motorhome owners who travel through/in France who are in need of disabled toilet and/or shower facilities?

Many thanks in advance ... and if anyone is interested in staying over, do please PM me!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Good luck with your venture I hope to use it some day.
Judging by the number of posts on the item, I think internet access would be beneficial.
Making the area accessible also is a very wise move.
Go to 
http://www.accesscode.info/
for the latest dimensions and specs for loos etc.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

Sounds like a good idea and I'm sure will prove popular.. 

Two Questions. 

1.Will you have a 'drive over' black and grey dumping point.. 

2. Will you be able to accommodate and have good access for large RVs over 30 ft .. 

We don't need toilets, showers, washing facilities, nor hook up if only for a few days, but good access, fresh water and dumping is paramount.. cost is also a factor .. 

Wishing you every success..


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sounds like an interesting idea, Vanessa.

Firstly, PMs are only available to subscribers, I'm afraid.

Secondly - do you have to apply for permission for a stopover like this? If you're offering these facilities, doesn't it then become a campsite?

Gerald


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I would certainly give it whirl once you are up and running. Wifi access would be good for a small charge and if you already have broadband then setup costs would be virtually non existant.

Please pm me when you are ready to recieve guests othewise I will have forgottone about it in a week.

Best of luck in your new venture and home cooking swung it for me.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Twas the possible drive over dump that ticked my box :lol: 
Geo
Ps open this year?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Sounds a great idea, would most likely stop over when using that route, we hope it's a success and best of luck for the future!

regards MnD


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Go to
> http://www.accesscode.info/
> for the latest dimensions and specs for loos etc


I am NOT trying to be funny bigfoot but what has this got too do with loos in France, what you need is "THE MAYOR" in France or nothing gets done.

vanessa7, knowing where you are it will very handy for south bound travellers and we would be happy to stay over for a un couple des verres de vin rouge, we had a property at Ladignac le Long not far from the Correze, and know the area very well.

Best of luck with the venture and let everyone no when your up and running.

Bob[/quote]


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*stopover*

Sounds like your setting up an Engish camping car Aire de service? Have you told your French neighbours , if not beware! things will happen.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The access code is a European directive and as we are better than anyone, if these policies are followed the access should be suitable for EVERYONE!


----------



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

HI - WHEN WILL YOUR SITE BE OPEN AND EXACTLY WHERE IS IT? WE ARE HEADING FOR THE SOUTH OF FRANCE IN MAY AND A STOPOVER AT THIS POINT WOULD BE IDEAL.


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Please let me know when you will be open. We are in France for most of September and would stop over 
If you join MHF you can pm all of us!!
Roger


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We plan to be in your area in a few months time, and would be interested, from talking to the owners of large fifth wheels and rv's on this site, the main thing they are looking for is a site which has easy access onto pitches, there are plenty of sites with large pitches, but not many who have good access roads on the site, so it becomes very difficult for them to get on and off the pitch, if you ensure that it is easy for them I am sure you will be booked up in no time.

cheers cavaqueen


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to all you lovely people!!

Drive-over empty point ... exactly how does this work? We can look to install this ... happy to do anything to please!!

In response to the questions about becoming an "aire" or a "campsite" ... as we are in the process of registering as farmers, we can to "camping a la ferme" (caming on the farm) for a limited number of motorhomes under our farming registration with no further set-up than that. We would not be obliged to provide any facilities at all, but want to do better than that!!

Yes, our neighbours know, and as long as it's "small" they're happy. We are very rural, with only a few neighbours anyway. The only concern would be the verge of the neighbour opposite us, who is a bit OCD when it comes to maintaining it to a perfect standard, so wheel-ruts would upset him a tad! It is perfectly possible to turn into our drive without driving on his verge.

We would be limited in size as to what motorhomes we could cater for, and booking would be essential.

Just looking into subscribing to this site ...


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh, and yes, we would be open all year round.  We would also be able to accept motorhomers with dogs as there is plenty of space for them to exercise their dog.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> We would be limited in size as to what motorhomes we could cater for


That rules out American A Class RVs then, small is 28 ft upto 38 foot if thats the case you proberbly wont need a drive over emptying point, 
To clarify a drive over (or next to)dump is no more than an easy acsessable man hole cover that can be lifted to empty ones tanks 
Geo


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Vanessa 7

I'm another one who wants to be kept informed as to progress, especially when you are open for business.


philip


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

vanessa7 said:


> .. as we are in the process of registering as farmers, we can to "camping a la ferme" (caming on the farm) for a limited number of motorhomes under our farming registration with no further set-up than that.


Sounds like you've pretty much got it sorted, Vanessa - there's many motorhomers on here who would welcome the opportunity of a 'known' stopover in your area. I think you've hit on a great idea!

Oh, and thanks for subscribing - you know it makes sense! :wink:

Gerald


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Hi vanessa7, as you are a member, you could presumably add yourself to MHF Campsite / Camping Spot database and Map, that way we would all know how to find you.

Ralph


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the encouragement, folks  We've started building a website today, far from finished, but it'll give a bit more of an idea of what we're doing, and where ... http://monsite.orange.fr/vanessas-stopover/index.jhtml Not sure how to get this to show at the bottom of my listings ... is it through "my profile"?


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Sizes. My sister has been in their motorhome, so I just asked her the size. She says it's 6 metres long, and they got in and out without any problems at all. Their's is 2.25 metres wide.

In "old money", that's 20 feet long and 7 foot 6 inches wide. :wink:

They used to have a larger one, and again, got in and out without problems. To quote my sister "we should be OK with the European motorhomes, but not the larger American ones". 

Hope this helps ...


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

We have recently had a delivery of building materials for our new hen house. This is the lorry the brought the stuff on. 








OK, he reversed in, but did so without problems. The chap doing the delivery is standing on the back by the lifting gear ... Chris is standing on the left of the picture. (might help people with scale)

Hoping this might give folk a bit more idea how large a motorhome we could cater for.


----------

